# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  تحت الورد شوك أم فوق الشوك ورد ؟!

## أم أروى المكية

*تحت الورد شوك أم فوق الشوك ورد؟!

أراد رجل أن يبيع بيته وينتقل إلى بيت أفضل.. 
فذهب إلى أحد أصدقائه، وهو رجل أعمال وخبير في أعمال التسويق  
وطلب منه أن يساعده في كتابة إعلان لبيع البيت! 
وكان الخبير يعرف البيت جيداً فكتب وصفاً مفصلاً له.. 
أشاد فيه بالموقع الجميل والمساحة الكبيرة.. 
ووصف التصميم الهندسي الرائع .. 
ثم تحدث عن الحديقة وحمام السباحة.. الخ !

وقرأ كلمات الإعلان علي صاحب المنزل الذي أصغى إليه في اهتمام شديد.. 
وقال.. أرجوك أعد قراءة الإعلان! 
وحين أعاد الكاتب القراءة.. 
صاح الرجل يا له من بيت رائع! 
لقد ظللت طول عمري أحلم باقتناء مثل هذا البيت! 
ولم أكن أعلم إنني أعيش فيه إلي أن سمعتك تصفه.. 
ثم أبتسم قائلاً من فضلك لا تنشر الإعلان! 
فبيتي غير معروض للبيع!
*****

أحصي البركات التي أعطاها الله لك واكتبها واحدة واحدة وستجد نفسك أكثر سعادة مما قبل... 
إننا ننسى أن نشكر الله تعالى لأننا لا نتأمل في البركات ولا نحسب ما لدينا..
ولأننا نرى المتاعب فنتذمر ولا نرى البركات.. 
*****
قال أحدهم: 
إننا نشكو... 
لأن الله جعل تحت الورود أشواك... 
وكان الأجدر بنا أن نشكره .. 
لأنه جعل فوق الشوك ورداً !! 



ويقول آخر: 
تألمت كثيراً .. 
عندما وجدت نفسي حافي القدمين .. 
ولكنني شكرت الله كثيرا .. 
حينما وجدت آخر ليس له قدمين ! 

أسألك بـالله 
كم شخص؟؟ .. 
تمنى لو انه يملك مثل!!.. 
سيارتك , بيتك , جوالك , شهادتك , وظيفتك .. إلخ ؟؟ 
كم من الناس؟؟ .. 
يمشون حفاة وأنت تقود سيارة ؟ 
كم من الناس؟؟ .. 
ينامون في الخلاء وأنت في بيتك ؟ 
كم شخص؟؟ .. 
يتمنى فرصة للتعليم وأنت تملك شهادة ؟
كم عاطل؟؟ .. 
عن العمل وأنت موظف ؟ 
كم .. وكم .. وكم .. وكم ..؟؟؟!!! 
*****

ألم يحن الوقت؟ لأن تقول: 
يا رب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك.. 
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى و لك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا..
*****

قال تعالى : 
( إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولـئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولاً )

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات
بارك الله فيك أم أروى ونفع بك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وفيك بارك أم علي .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

الحمد لله ، ثم الحمد لله ، ثم الحمد لله ، حتى يبلغ الحمد منتهاه ...
نحن بخير ما دمنا نستطيع النوم بدون مسكنات ..
ولا نستيقظ على صوت جهاز طبي موصول بأجسادنا ..
فلك الحمد يا الله حمد كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه ..

----------

